# Waiting on puppies



## Heart of the Matter Farm

My blue heeler is due any day now. She is bred to a australian shepherd. She is very uncomfortable today. She had some discharge this morning. So maybe we may have puppies today or tomorrow.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

Daddy









Mommy


----------



## ksalvagno

Can't wait to see the puppies!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice paring.


----------



## SalteyLove

So exciting! Is it her first litter? What made you choose an Aussie stud?


----------



## Goatzrule

Post pictures!


----------



## groovyoldlady

Puppies!!!!!!!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

So far 5 puppies. She started at 5am.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

This is her first litter and the males too.
I wanted to bred her with another heeler but could not find one around my area.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

She is pushing


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

Another is born


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm




----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

More pictures to come


----------



## QNQ Boers

So cute!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute!


----------



## Goatzrule

So cute!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

Puppy pile. I think she is done at 6.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

Girl 













Boy













Boy 













Girl 













Girl


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

Girl


----------



## SalteyLove

Congratulations! They look beautiful


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Congratulations! They're so cute!


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms

How sweet!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Love the coloring! Too cute!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

It will be interesting to see if any will turn color like a heeler.


----------



## Goats Rock

Congratulations to her and you!


----------



## toth boer goats

All so cute.


----------



## Goatzrule

Keep us updated with pictures


----------



## Karen Kuntz

They are all beautiful! Thank you for sharing


----------



## goatmama15

What an awesome pairing!! Please post pics as they grow.


----------



## #nubiantrouble

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> View attachment 139987
> View attachment 139989


There so cute! Why did you choose to put them in a baby pool? Does it help with birthing or with the mess?


----------



## KathyAnn22

They are adorable, thanks for sharing.


----------



## dldolan

Sounds like a great farm dog blend!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

#nubiantrouble said:


> There so cute! Why did you choose to put them in a baby pool? Does it help with birthing or with the mess?


It did help with the mess of the deliver. And it keeps them from wounding. I wanted to build a box but did not get around to it. Plus the pool had holes it it from mommy.


----------



## SalteyLove

Do the puppies already have homes lined up?
I can't wait to see more photos!

One of my bucket list dreams is to foster a pregnant dog through whelping, weaning, and adoption of them all for one of the rescues around my area that saves dogs from high kill southern shelters.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Awwww, congratulations! I love the first little girl pictured. :inlove:


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

SalteyLove said:


> Do the puppies already have homes lined up?
> I can't wait to see more photos!
> 
> One of my bucket list dreams is to foster a pregnant dog through whelping, weaning, and adoption of them all for one of the rescues around my area that saves dogs from high kill southern shelters.


No I do not have homes lined up. I wish I did. I did put an add out letting people know they will be ready the end of January. I have someone interested in one of the females. They have been looking for this mix for a long time.


----------



## MicFen

We call this mix Texas Heelers where im from. I have one! I love this mix! they are super intelligent and love having a job. Mine is great with goats, hes been around them since he was 6 weeks old.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

I am going to be talking to someone that is interested in getting one to be a service/therapy dog for their son.


----------



## Goat town

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> Girl
> View attachment 139993
> View attachment 139995
> 
> Boy
> View attachment 139997
> View attachment 139999
> 
> Boy
> View attachment 140001
> View attachment 140003
> 
> Girl
> View attachment 140005
> View attachment 140007
> 
> Girl
> View attachment 140009
> View attachment 140011


Love that blue boy


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

Puppies are 2 weeks old. And eyes are open. I think some are going to have blue eyes. . They go tomorrow for their first check up. As you can see they have collars. I dont leave them on long. They wear them for a short time during the day then off it comes.


----------



## SalteyLove

Oh my gosh look how round they are!!! So so so sweet. Hopefully the vet visit is uneventful. Does the momma go with them?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

Yes I am taking mommy with.


----------



## ksalvagno

Way too cute!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

Vet appointment went good. They weigh between 2.9lbs- 3.2lbs.. The vet said some of them will have blue eyes.


----------



## SalteyLove

Are the blue eyes from the Aussie side only or can ACDs have blue eyes too?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

I'm not sure what side the blue eyes come from. Mom and dad do not have blue eyes. So some where along the line someone has them. It can come from either side.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww


----------



## 21goaties

The collars make them more cute somehow :inlove:


----------



## SandyNubians

How do you like your blue heeler? I'm thinking of getting one but not sure if I want too or not. Everyone says they are aggressive and terrible dogs. I really don't think that is true. The pups are adorable btw!


----------



## groovyoldlady

What cuteness!!!!!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

I love my heeler. She is great with my kids. My one son is high function autism and she helps me with him. I took her to puppy class and trained her to the basic commands. And to socialis her. She is very protective of the house and kids. It all comes down to who the owner is and how well they treat their dog. My brother has 3 red heeler and they are great dogs too. They are very active dogs too. If they dont have a way to release energy thats when they will be bad.


----------



## SandyNubians

That's what I was hoping to hear. I really think they just don't want one because 2 years ago before our neighbor moved they had a red heeler, she attacked everything. Walked right into our yard and killed 10 of our chickens (over a 3 month period) killed 2 nubian kids, and at least 5 rabbits. She attacked everyone cars, and the breaking point was when it attacked a 7 year old riding her bike. My older brother went to go help and he was attacked too. No blood was drawn but there was some pretty bad bruising. That's why I think they kinda pull away from the idea of a heeler. I do think in that case it was the owner. If I get one, it will be worked with daily, socialized in public areas, trained both at home and at classes.


----------



## Goat_Scout

What adorable little butterballs they are! :inlove:


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

I also have a 12 year old red heeler cross. He is great with the kids too. I also had a blue heeler cross 14 years ago. She was the one who got me loving the breed.


----------



## SalteyLove

How are the puppies growing?! You should give us all a belated Christmas gift of more puppy photos 

I hope you are having luck finding great buyers as well!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

No buyers yet. . I thought I had 1 lined up but have not heard back from them. I will wait till after the new year and try again. I will get some pictures today and post.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

Sleepy puppies after a good time playing out of the box.


----------



## SalteyLove

Looks like some are getting fluffier!! How many are you keeping?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

I am not keeping any puppies. We have a 12 year old red heeler cross and 6 months old black and tan **** hound. And of course mommy dog. So 3 dog in the house is enough for me.


----------



## Goatzrule

Their colors are so fun. Some look more heeler and others look more aussie


----------



## ksalvagno

They are so cute!


----------



## 21goaties

I'm gonna steal one. :inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## Tonya Strait

So exciting! Is it her first litter? What made you choose an Aussie stud?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

Yes this is her first litter. I could not find a male heeler in my area. I like both breeds. I use to have one years ago and she was alsome.


----------



## Trollmor

The collars don't seem to bother them, great! One of mine was perfect in all ways except that when I presented a collar and a lead, she panicked! Just could not make her used to seeing them. Not that it mattered, she always instantly came when I called, who needs a lead then?

:inlove: I think I will steal one, too! 4 to go!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

They have already out grown the collars. They will be 5 weeks old on Saturday.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

Puppies are still looking for someone to give them each a home at the end of January.


----------



## SalteyLove

OHHHHH the cuteness! Man, up here in CT if you advertised them they would all be spoken for in a second. Breeders here have fairly extensive applications and ask upwards of $800 per puppy depending on breed (I've seen as high $1,800). Many do a lot of genetic testing (the hips, the eyes, etc. depending on breed.)


----------



## Trollmor

Intelligent-looking, very soon they will DEMAND you start to stimulate their brains! I had a litter once, and it almost killed _my_ brain to try to stimulate them in the right way!:imok:

If the pictures are representative for their personalities, I think I would prefer the one on the photo number 4 in the above row. That one is clearly thinking! (A pity both the customs & my wallet would hinder a purchase!)


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

I'm working with them now on a couple things. I know the are only 4 1/2 weeks old. I'm working on waiting for their food, not jumping up on people, and a little on the bitting.


----------



## Trollmor

And don't forget to "brain wash" them into really believing that the best signal they can hear or see is Come To Me! Always nice to be with one's own human!  When I had puppies, the easy thing was "collective" classes like "Search for the spread-out pieces of goodies; the finder gets it". The tough thing began when I should take them one by one for a 5 minutes single training. One was ok, two also, but when I came to the fourth or fifth one (they were 8), I just could not keep concentrated ...  Then they were about 2 months, though.

(What is the name of the upper sitting one above?)


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

Someone came and put a deposit down on Tank.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

I have someone coming tomorrow to pick between 2 of the girls
Sliver








Cheyenne


----------



## ksalvagno

They are just too adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats

So sweet.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

Sliver has a UTI. She is on medication. We caught it really early. The vet said its because mom is either not cleaning her enough or cleaning to much.


----------



## SandyNubians

Awww, poor baby  At least you caught it early!


----------



## Trollmor

4 more, among them my favourit!


----------



## toth boer goats

Glad you were on top of it and all is OK.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

So the 1 person that came this morning chose Cheyenne and I had another person come this afternoon and chose Sliver which they said they may be naming Gracie. Which is a cute name for her.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

I am waiting on another person to call me back to decide if they want a male or female.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

Tank and Sliver are both going to a farm with GOATS :coolmoves:

Cheyenne is going to a home where they love being outside and go boating a lot.:nod:


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

So Saturday was a busy day for me I had 3 people come to look at puppies. Cheyenne has a home ready for her. And Silver does too. Silvers name is changing to Gracie.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

Bandit found a home too. His name is changing to Murphy.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

Oreo found a home too. Not aure if they are changing her name. They came yesterday to see her.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

I have someone coming to look at Blue today.


----------



## ksalvagno

They are too adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats

So glad they are getting new homes and cute new names.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

They want her. And Blue has a new name. And it is Kimber.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

All puppies have homes waiting for them


----------



## SalteyLove

Congratulations! I bet you breathed a sigh of relief.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

Yes.


----------



## Goats Rock

I am glad you live on the other end of PA! If you lived on the Western side, I'd be knocking on your door! Glad all are going to good homes!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

Puppies meet their first goat last week.


----------



## SandyNubians

Cute! I bet they were thinking "what the heck is that thing?!" Do you know if any of them are going to ranch/farm homes?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

2 are going to goat farms.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

Puppies are at their new homes. House was quite this morning. Everyone is doing good.


----------



## toth boer goats

YAY~!


----------

